# ماهو الbw?وكيف يتم تقسيم الترددات في الارسال بحيث لايتم تداخل المكالمات؟



## محمد بكاب (25 أبريل 2010)

ماهو ال bw? وكيف يتم تقسيم الترددات في الارسال بحيث لا يتم تداخل المكالمات ؟ ارجو الفائده


----------

